# Salt and pepper look



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I was wondering if i could mix any type of black sand in with my Leslies pool filter sand to try to obtain a salt and pepper look.

I know that if there is a weight disparity that often they may not mix well.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone done this or does anyone have any sand suggestions?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

You should be able to mix in black tahitian moon sand. You can buy it at your local fish store. Just be sure to mix in a little at a time, adding/mixing it all at once can disturb or destroy the bacteria in your sand bed. Just be patient and mix a cup or two in every few days until you get the desired look. This pic is a mix of caribsea cichlid sand and tahitian moon sand


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

shellies215 said:


> ...This pic is a mix of caribsea cichlid sand and tahitian moon sand


Looks awesome. Is that about a 50/50 ratio of white to black sand?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's 40 lbs. sahara sand (which has some black in it, but not as much as I wanted) and 20 lbs. black.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Won't the tahitian moon sand rise to the top making it all-black and harder to clean than PFS?


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have white sandblasting sand (really fine) and Black Carib sea which is quite a bit of a bigger grade than the sandblasting sand. I don't have any problems keeping it mixed up it seems between the fish rooting around in it and me disturbing it doing water changes it stays mixed. Sometimes it has more of the white on top and other times more of the black.


----------

